# People I sailed with



## Michaeljohn (Sep 9, 2018)

MV AVONBANK I'm new to this so probably put message on wrong site August 1976 - March 1977 like to hear from Roy Carpenter or Frankie Trainner Alec Armstrong was 1st Leckie & I think it was a Captain Scott can't remember anymore full names. I was 2nd Leckie


----------

